
Windows 1.11 - kbumsik
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/windows-111/9pghpx7zmjrc
======
h2odragon
Windows 10 game / tie in with "Stranger Things".

I don't recall meeting but one install of Windows prior to 3.0, that was some
sod who'd been talked into an non-Mac based desktop publishing system. It was
hilariously bad.

I doubt this is really all that authentic a re-creation of the joy of non-
linear, non-rational computing that early windows brought to the world.

